# Naked ladies by the fence



## srobb (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey, I bet that got your attention.   Well. that is what they are called.


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 6, 2006)

Just for the dissapointment, my comment for your photo is UGLY UGLY UGLY!

Now for my real critique:

I would say less background more subject, as in get closer. The flowers are also a bit overexposed in my opinion. If it was toned down just a bit, you may be able to see more detail and seperation in these naked ladies.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 6, 2006)

EBphotography said:
			
		

> Just for the dissapointment, ....
> Now for my real critique:
> 
> I would say less background more subject, as in get closer. The flowers are also a bit overexposed in my opinion. If it was toned down just a bit, you may be able to see more detail and seperation in these naked ladies.



I jumped on the 'naked ladies' too. :hug:: 

Subject in the center and likewise for the rail bisecting the photo, both should have been avoided.  The rule of thirds is a good rule.


----------

